# Where to find online listing dildo testers



## Alexander (Mar 12, 2009)

We are a new company that manufactures solar powered dildos. We need contractors and test volunteers for our products. Please contact us at www.imaspammingidiot.com


----------



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2009)

Joe splashes another one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2009)

And the life span of the random spammer gets shorter and shorter. Good shot Joe.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 12, 2009)

So what do you do if it's dark?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW! He never saw it coming....exploded in the air! Nice kill Joe!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucky has probably been hitting that link, hoping to get him one of those dildos!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

Alexander said:


> We are a new company that manufactures solar powered dildos. We need contractors and test volunteers for our products. Please contact us at www.imaspammingidiot.com



Try 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Washington DC!

Bill G.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2009)

Another dipsh!t bites the dust..Good work Joe!


----------



## devial (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi boys,

I have found the list in the newspaper this morning.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2009)

Contractors and dildos. I don't see the link.

Get him Joe.


----------



## Crunch (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll test some dildos...


Bend over.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 13, 2009)

We have a local farmer who has successfully managed to grow a crop of said vibrating devices.....He's complaining about squatters now !


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2009)

That was horrible Gary, but I still laughed...


----------



## Crunch (Mar 13, 2009)

Wasn't horrible! Well, not for the squatters.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2009)

ohhhhh  that was bad!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)

Ha ha ha......


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2009)

damn GeeDee!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn that was awful


----------



## Geedee (Mar 14, 2009)

Thought you might get a 'buzz' out of that one...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2009)

Its like watching a Michael Jackson biography - it just keeps getting worse!


----------



## seesul (Mar 24, 2009)

Geedee said:


> We have a local farmer who has successfully managed to grow a crop of said vibrating devices.....He's complaining about squatters now !



   
Gary, if you´re married, no wonder you have enouch time to sit at ww2aircraft every nite


----------

